# [Mega Troll] Winblowze longhorn

## dapsaille

Bonjour à tous ..

 Voila je suis aterré .... etant technicien en informatique j'ai besoin de me tenir au courant des produits les plus récents du grand Kro (mekroke) et la j'ai pu avoir une beta de loghorn ... ok c'est une beta me diront certains ...

 Mais que tout tourne bien les pilotes les jeux les applis tout tout tout .... tout ce qui tourne sous xp les pilotes le s patchs anti plantages de jeux sous xp si je ne les applique pas sous linghorn les meme plantages aparaissent ... etc etc etc donc on nage en plein XP OSRB 

bon je n'ais pas le temps ce soir de decouvrir les services "pros (ou porcs)" 

mais la je sens la moutarde me monter au nez en entendant mes clients me dire on veux du longhorn car c'est mieux ............... 

(la ca vas froler la censure alors je m'autocensure) 

put... de goret enfles d'idees marketing a la c.n qui se font ent..ber comme des abr..is de co...rds

 Bon bref quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer les avantages de cette nouvelle mouture avant que je ne la range sur l'etagere avec Millenium et XP ???

----------

## arlequin

Ben perso, je suis tout aussi curieux que toi. Alors j'ai tenté une install de Longhorn (une beta) avec Qemu, et franchement, je suis complétement bleufé. J'ai fait un screenshot, parce que ça déchire bien : le voici.

En voyant ça, je ne suis pas allé plus loin... tout était dit.

----------

## dapsaille

Ok Arlequin .. mais bon c'est encore beta et sous qemu :p donc la il as quelques excuses au niveau stabilite .. ce que je fustige n'est pas la stabilite 

(il n'as pas encore plante en 2 heures un miracle pour un winblowze)

 mais plutot le fait que ce sois un XP avec un theme à 2 euros ....

----------

## arlequin

Un thême à 2 euros ? Longhorn n'est pas censé avoir une interface en "tout-vectoriel" ? J'ai cru entendre un truc omme ça.

Ceci dit, si Microsoft met autant de temps à nous pondre cet OS, c'est qu'il doit sûrement être plus qu'une simple XP avec un choli thême (ou suis-je naïf ?). Peut-être qu'ils galèrent pour repomper la pile IP de BSD... qui sait.

Ceci dit, le débat que tu as ouvert n'a peut-être pas une grande chance d'aboutir si on casse d'entrée de jeu Windows. Il y a du bon dans cet OS : le solitaire me manque terriblement !

----------

## [vector]

De toute façon, c'est pas compliqué chez Microsoft. Tout ce que je lis qui parle de nouveautés sur telle ou telle nouvelle version d'un de leur produit, est toujours axé uniquement sur le GUI. Dans un article parlant de Longhorn, la seule chose qui ressort, c'est la nouvelle et belle (hum ?  :Laughing:  ) interface graphique (XAML), les nouvelles icones, les belles couleurs... (il y avait bien WinFS, dont le principe est, il me semble, copié sur le FS de BeOS ; mais je coris qu'il ne sortira que 6 mois après Longhorn). Mais jamais un mot autre que sur ça, excepté que Billou dit : "Ce sera l'OS le plus sécurisé" ; ce qu'il dit déjà depuis Windows 98, mis en avant sur XP (heureusement qu'il y a XP très sécurisé sinon comment Blaster et Sasser aurait pu exister  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Comment peut-on donc sérieusement considérer qu'un OS se réduit à son interface graphique ? On peut difficicilement appeler Windows un OS, puisqu'en gros depuis Windows 1.0, ce n'est qu'une évolution d'une interface graphique basée sur le DOS. Un OS qui ne met à jour qu'une interface n'est pas interessant, ça serait mieux de se concentrer sur le système en lui même.

(Sur mon W98, on réalise vraiment qu'en fait le multi-threading chez Microsoft, c'est plusieurs personnes qui regarde le même écran en même temps).

----------

## dapsaille

En soi le dos a disparu reelement a partir de Win2k (qui reste le plus abouti et stable a mon avis quelle que sois l'utilisation) mais la honnetement ... 

comme indique les icones sont jolies l'explorateur as ete remanie mais quand on voit que l'on peut installer des drivers XP (radeon mobility en plus pour ceux qui connaissent ils vont se marrer) et que tous les softs tournent de la meme facon .. 

et bien en effet ils ne retouchent que le GUI ... 

honnetement gare aux retombées si ils ne se décident pas à faire quelque chose de serieux pour remodelleur le systeme .... je suis outré .. nan serieusement je vous invite à l'essayer ...

 c'est ... etonnant ... je n'aime pas krosoft mais je m'attendais a un produit nouveau .. il n'en est rien .... 

Je  reste a l'ecoute de toute critique prositive (lapsus celui la je le laisse ^^) et de toutes infos concernant les (hypotethiques) modifications du systeme .... 

 Amicalement bonne nuit et à demain .

+1 mais pour le demineur ^^ 

(quoique tint en compil ca aide essayez le emerge tint 37kb de bonheur sans dependances :p)

----------

## kernelsensei

en fait, ca prend du temps car faut reecrire tous les BSODs en RSODs ...

demo en images ici : (attention, peut etre Hoax inside  :Razz:  )

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/05/08/2030216&tid=201

http://joi.ito.com/archives/2005/05/07/bsod_upgrades_to_rsod_in_longhorn.html

Enjoy !  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Moi j'espère qu'il remettront mon préféré de win 95, 

keyboard not detected, hit any key to continue

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> en fait, ca prend du temps car faut reecrire tous les BSODs en RSODs ...

 

Dire qu'en plus de 15 ans, ils n'ont pas encore pensé à publier des packages de thèmes pour leurs *SODs !  :Laughing: 

----------

## bobbix

Bonjour,

Je vous trouve vraiment trop geeks sur ce coup-là, et dans le mauvais sens du terme je dirais. 

Déjà, je désapprouve ce qui est dit sur le stabilité du système. Les versions 2000, XP familiale&pro me semblent suffisamment stables pour se débarasser de la réputation acquise avec win 98, win me ... Je suis obligé de conserver un windows sur mon portable (et de toute façon, je l'ai payé... vente liée ?), et il ne plante jamais (même si c'est vrai que j'y suis quasiment jamais). Je pense juste que si on n'utilise pas pleins de soft pourris à côté, ca reste un système stable. De nombreuses entreprises utilisent Windows aujourd'hui, et très peu d'entre elles se plaignent encore de cette instabilité.

De plus, résumer Windows à un GUI, c'est vraiment limite ... Enfin bref...

Microsoft communique beaucoup sur le GUI car, pour la majorité des gens, c'est l'essentiel: Avoir un système joli, fonctionnel et intuitif. 

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/informatique/0,39040745,39218450,00.htm

Comme vous le constatez, l'outil de recherche s'approche de plus en plus de l'utilisateur-lambda (je ne compte pas le nombre de fois qu'un non-informatitien ne sait plus où il a mis tel ou tel fichier).

Ne croyez pas que je suis pro-windows (ni que j'ai des actions krosoft  :Wink:  ), je trouve juste que vous tirez des conclusions trop rapidement (et aussi, que vous êtes un peu de mauvaise fois quand à l'efficacité de ce système  :Rolling Eyes:  ). 

Bobbix

----------

## spider312

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-19781-microsoft-donne-quelques-details-sur-longhorn.html

et de façon plus globale : http://www.clubic.com/recherche/recherche.php?txtrecherche=longhorn

mais bon, en gros, tout ça n'est que du vent, longhorn sera plus joli, et c'est pour ça qu'il se vendra plus, c'est triste mais c'est comme ça

leur modèle de developpement est un truc que même un débutant en developpement trouverait moche, on construit un truc, on rajoute une couche, on bouche les failles (enfin un peu) et on rajoute une couche, et on bouches les failles, tout en ajoutant 2 pauvres effets graphiques, etc ... et chaque nouvelle version se vend comme une nouvelle version

Sinon, niveau nouveautés, j'avais entendu parler du code réseau entièrement remanié, mais bon, ce sera surement comme WinFS, peut-être qu'on le verra un jour ...

----------

## kwenspc

nan mais attendez il y a confusion des genres, M$ ne joue pas dans la même cours que Linux et autres OS concurrents.

M$ c'est fait pour faire du fric, pour que les fabricants de matos continuent à faire monter les enchères (millions de transistor etc..), pour justifier le fait de devoir changer un pc eh oui!

il est là le problème. Imaginez que vous ayez un ordinateur qui fasse tout ce dont vous avez besoin, qui tourne sans problème depuis 10 ans. Pourquoi en chnager?

parce que cette situatio chez M$ est impossible. les windows sont les seuls os à ma connaissances qui se déteriorent à l'utilisation. Pourquoi me direz vous?

Mais : pour que l'utulisateur final ce dise, ben merde ma chine a vieilli. Alors qu'il aurait tout de suite comprendre que c'était son os qui était pourri et qui s'est foutu de lui.

Maintenant le pire c'est que beaucoup d'entreprise oublie justement dans quelle cours elles jouent.

Franchement vous y croyez vous à l'argument : j'ai le même à la maison alors je le veux dans mon entreprise.

Quel pitoyable manière de réfléchir n'est il pas?

et bien c'est comme ça que bcp réfléchissent et c'est pour ça que M$ se fait des cou... en or et qu'ils sortent un "emballages" tout nouveau chaque quarte d'année qui fera

bavé nos supêrbes décideurs fils à papa qui dirigent nos belles entreprises...

laissons les se dépatouiller avec la merde dans laquelle ils se mettent, mais je comprend que ça puisse exaspérer de voir qu'un client demande le tout "nouveau" machine truc chose là.

bon euh houlà il est temps que j'aille me coucher moua 

bonne nuit tout le monde!

----------

## Kathryl

Ca c'etait clair que ca partirait en troll  :Very Happy: 

Chacun des OS de MS est et sera critiqué par tout le monde de toute facon mais certains ont peut etre oublié que lorsqu'ils ont eu un PC dans les mains (pour ceusse qui ont commencé par la) etaient bien heureux d'avoir windows dessus  :Wink: 

Bon certain comme moi aimeraient avoir GEM/TOS avec les technologie d'aujourd'hui comme d'autre aimeraient avoir AmigaOS mais c'est un autre debat :p

Avant avec Win95/98 quand ca plantait parceque tu venais de rajouter une carte compatible NE2000 tu le savais ^^

Aujourd'hui avec WinXP quand ca plante quand tu viens d'installer une 3COM tu peux douter :p

Mais la ou certains vont planter en installant n'importe quel logiciel et raleront, d'autres ne planteront pas ou jamais (enfin presque) et seront tres content de leur OS, bref c'est qu'une question d'experience  :Wink: 

Bon je n'ai jamais testé longhorn et peut etre qu'il n'atterira jamais sur mes PC (exception peut etre de celui de ma copine ?) mais dommage les BSOD etaient moins aggressif avant :p

----------

## kwenspc

 *Kathryl wrote:*   

> lorsqu'ils ont eu un PC dans les mains (pour ceusse qui ont commencé par la) etaient bien heureux d'avoir windows dessus

 

pas de bol, j'ai commencé avec un mac classique à 8 ans.

Puis Dos. Puis Linux.

Windows j'y suis juste passé de temps en temps avec mon 2éme pc pour jouer à certains jeux (et encore, c'était surtout pour les frangins)

tout ça pour dire qu'on est pas tous passé par la case windows de manière "obligatoire"  :Wink: 

----------

## Kathryl

Je me quote moi meme  *Quote:*   

> (pour ceusse qui ont commencé par la)

 

----------

## kwenspc

pas réveillé moi...

----------

## loopx

Vu le prix, la réputation (vol de technologie), la rapidité (à en ralentir mon quotidient) et la robustesse (IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, vous connaissez ca sous nux ?), 

J'ai décidé de passer à Linux (Commence par une mandrake, puis Slackware, et maintenant Gentoo).

Ce qui est bien en revanche, c'est que l'ACPI (probablement buggée) de mon portable fonctionne très bien sous windows la ou linux n'y arrivera ... peut etre jamais ????? Va savoir....

----------

## Kathryl

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> pas réveillé moi...

 

Y a des jours comme ca ^^^

----------

## zdra

Moi j'ai essayé longhorne sous vmware (4.x, j'ai pas refais avec la 5.x) et j'ai eu autant de BSOD en une heure que pour une semaine d'utilisation de win98 (c'est tout dire). Cela dit c'est vrai que c'est un windows beta sur une plateforme virtuelle, donc faut pas s'attendre à mieux...

J'ai remarqué beaucoup de changement de couleurs, beaucoup d'icone qui ont changé d'endroit... bref du maquillage mais j'ai pas vu qqch de vraiment nouveau.

Sur un plant plus technique j'ai surtout entendu 2 nouveauté dans longhorn (que j'ai pas vu en testant): Bureau avec acceleration matos 3D, et winFS pour traiter les fichiers dans une DB indexée pour la recherche... Bref rien de plus que luminocity et beagle. luminocity est encore en gros chantier mais d'ici 1ans (sortie le longhorn ?) ce sera sans doutes pret, et pour beagle ça marche déjà tres bien maintenant (mais pas 100%). Bref linux n'aura absolument pas à rougir face à windows.

Pour ce qui est de la stabilité de windows, longhorn on sait pas encore dire, mais jusqu'a win98 la stabilité est inexistante. 2000 fait un grand pas en avant, XP confirme le pas en avant mais confirme surtout le lourd retard qu'MS a.... longhorn fera-t-il encore un pas ? ou se contentera de rester sur l'équilibre fragile de 2000/XP ? En tout cas dans mon eXPérience je tire comme conclusion que windows est stable si on l'utilise autant qu'un playstation, mais quand on l'utilise en tant que systeme évolué (pour peut qu'on puisse dire que win l'est) alors faut s'attendre à un usage fréquent du format.com

----------

## sireyessire

bon moi je vais revenir sur plusieurs points:

1) c'est un beau troll off ça

2) personnellement, je trouve que le meilleur windows que j'ai eu/utilisé est le 2000, j'ai très rarement eu des BSOD (et encore c'était parce que la ram était défectueuse). il est d'une stabilité honnête. Xp au contraire, certes boote et s'arrête beaucoup plus vite mais je l'ai vu souvent te massacrer ses partitions ntfs tout seul, et quand tu rebootes après qu'il te dis qu'il trouve plus rien, tu es pas trop content, là c'est knoppix powa.

3) réduire windows à une gui est certes démesuré mais c'est eux qui ont choisi d'inclure la gui dans le kernel-space au lieu de faire comme beaucoup d'autres un kernel et la gui dans le user-space.

----------

## kingboxer

Bonjour, 

Je viens de lire ce topic avec beaucoup de plaisir...

Je me dis que si windows longhorn est vraiment un mauvais windows genre "ME", cela pourra amené peut-etre encore plus de gens sous l'os de qualité qu'est Linux mais en supposant qu'ils installent une mandriva ou une red hat!!

Vous vous imaginez un monde où on ne dira pas du grand chef de l'os qu'on utilise "il a 42 milliards de dollars" mais "Génial il a vraiment mis une blague marrante de le changlog de la version 2.x.x???

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Sur un plant plus technique j'ai surtout entendu 2 nouveauté dans longhorn (que j'ai pas vu en testant): Bureau avec acceleration matos 3D, et winFS pour traiter les fichiers dans une DB indexée pour la recherche...

 WinFS a été repoussé et ne sera pas intégré dans longhorn (et tant mieux pour nous car qui dit nouveau FS M$, dit grosse galère pour la lecture/écriture sur les partitions concernées pour les autres OS).

----------

## kwenspc

déjà qu'on peut pas écrire convenablement sur du ntfs...

----------

## Kathryl

ce n'est pas ecrire qui est difficile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

hein? pas compris là... ^^

----------

## Kathryl

c'est ce que je contaste :p

Ecrire sur du NTFS n'est pas difficile, que ce soit avec captive ou avec les modules dans le kernel, mais c'est pas assuré que ce soit bien ecrit et lisible par Win (ou n'importe quel OS en mesure de lire du NTFS).

----------

## sireyessire

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> hein? pas compris là... ^^

 

explication:

c'est facile d'écrire sur du ntfs, c'est de savoir si tu fusilles ta partition ou pas qui est important.

[edit] grillé  :Confused: 

----------

## zdra

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est facile d'écrire sur du ntfs, c'est de savoir si tu fusilles ta partition ou pas qui est important.
> 
> [edit] grillé 

 

Exactement !

```

int main()

{

  ofstream fichier("/dev/hdb1");

  fichier << "ahah il ramasse le NTFS !";

}

```

vous comprendrez que j'ai pas testé mon programme  :Wink: 

----------

## didier30

et tonton corsoft il en est ou avec ses histoires de vérif de droit à chaque ouverture de fichier ?

on nous avait parler d'un truc intégré sur la carte mère ou au microprocesseur pour ça ! : intel était partant mais amd était pas très chaux à l'époque  (donc mort de linux ou alors jamais changer de matos)

----------

## Starch

TCPA, Palladium ?

ça passe petit à petit, mais pas d'un coup : 

http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/04/27/2237230&from=rss

----------

## kwenspc

oui et la puce est déja intégré dans les prescott mais pas activé (les pipes sont coupés, donc c du poid mort pour le cpu quoi)

----------

## didier30

chez crosoft on n'appelle ça une presque-victoire  :Very Happy:  (ils sont habitués là-bas)

 *Quote:*   

> oui et la puce est déja intégré dans les prescott

 

mais de quel puce tu parles ? le cpu ou une en plus sur la carte ?

et petite question conne au passage : prescott what-is it ?

----------

## Adrien

 *didier30 wrote:*   

> prescott what-is it ?

 

Les Prescott c'est les nouveaux processeurs 64 bits de chez intel (simple core et hormis lesXeon) il me semble... :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bon je vois que ca as réagi et surtout que ca m'as permis de me rendre compte des 2 nouveautes ... la GUI (qui n'est pas presente dans la beta mais bon un gui reste un gui) et un systeme de fichier inexistant .... HAHAAHAHAHAHHAH MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA nan mais sans deconner ils vont se casser la geulle je prends les paris dans 5 ans poufff peau de chagrin le marche :p

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *didier30 wrote:*   prescott what-is it ? 
> 
> Les Prescott c'est les nouveaux processeurs 64 bits de chez intel (simple core et hormis lesXeon) il me semble...

 

tu es sûr? il me semblait qu'il y avait des P4 prescott en 90nm et en 32 bits.

----------

## arlequin

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> nan mais sans deconner ils vont se casser la geulle je prends les paris dans 5 ans poufff peau de chagrin le marche :p

 

Perso, je pense qu'il leur faudra plus de temps pour se péter la gueule... si ça arrive un jour.

La problématique est simple : Microsoft fait des OS grand public, mais aussi un marketing à la hauteur de leur part de marché. Quasiement tous les utilisateurs lambda font leurs premiers pas sur un Windows, et c'est bien là le drame. Ils assimilent très rapidement le faire que "PC = Windows".

Hélas, pour contrer ça, il faudrait beaucoup plus de communication autour des logiciels libres. Dans l'édito du magazine Login: de ce mois-ci, ce fait est bien mis en avant. Il y actuellement une campagne de sensibilisation à l'Internet (un clic, des clics) et même si elle est bien foutue (je pense... enfin, j'espère), seuls les logiciels propriétaires sont mis en avant, ou tout au mieux, des logiciels tournant exclusivement sous Windows. Donc communication zero, car on omet de citer les alternatives possibles... et tout le monde continue à penser, respirer et bouffer Windows...

Par contre, je ne m'exprimerai par sur TCPA/Palladium, sinon ça va mal se finir...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mornik

Je trouve que vous manquez d'objectivité :

Microdoft à eu de grands mérites dans son histoire : 

En 95/96 quel OS à offert une véritable GUI simplifiant l'accès à l'informatique ? Qui à développé des API permettant un développement rapide d'applications graphique, des jeux ? Ces 2 points ont permis la vente massive de PC et donc la baisse de leurs prix (c'était combien un pc avant ?) et d'apporter l'informatique dans les chaumières, dont la mienne. Mais je vous l'accorde tout n'était pas parfait. 

Pour l'instant le seul win que je trouve fiable c'est le 2000 pro. 95,98 Me j'en parle pas. Xp il bouffe les partoches au p'tit dèj  :Sad:  Mais 2000 est solide (je l'utilise intensément au boulot et je suis pas le seul, dans la boite ou je bosse il y a peut être 5000 postes clients sous win 2000 pro, et donc autant en potentiel Linux).

Certes heureusement pour nous M$ n'arrive pas à faire évoluer correctement son OS. Il développe le marché informatique au profit de linux. Chaques jour dans la boite ou je bosse ils remplassent des serveurs win pour des serveurs linux Mandrake. Chaque jour des personnes ajoutent linux en dual boot sur leurs machines perso car ils en ont marre de la politique de dev de krosoft, ils en ont marre de la politique de securité (ok je blasphème) de $$. Mais il reste encore beaucoup à faire pour que GNU/linux soit considéré comme l'égal de Windows.

Je n'aime pas Microsoft en général et windows en particulier mais je lui reconnais 2 choses : il m'aide à promouvoir GNU/Linux en fournissant des systèmes foireux et trop chèrs, il évite d'avoir un monopôle informatique. Et s'il pompe sur les autres (la GUI de Lonhorn est largement inspirée de celle de Mac OS X), les autres pompes sur lui (KDE...) et ça booste l'innovation en informatique.

----------

## kwenspc

en effet les prescott sont 32 bits, ils intègrent une erchitectre différente des p4 northwood.

peut être le nom a t il été gardé pour les version 64 bits mais ça m'étonne, il me semble que l'architectur est différente dans les Xeon.

Qui a dit qu'on voulait que Linux soit l'égal de windows puisque...Linux est déjà mille fois mieux que windows! quelle régréssion ce serait de descendre aussi bas.

ah d'accord tu parlais peut-être d'égalité au niveau "part de marché"...moi je dis : patience!

----------

## zdra

Faut pas oublier que le seul concurant de microsoft c'est ... microsoft ! le concurant de winXP c'est win2000... le concurant de longhorn sera winXP. Linux on en parle meme pas sur le marché. Longhorn peut etre aussi mauvais ou aussi bien que vous voulez de toutes facons quand il sera sorti tout les ordi seront vendu avec lui et donc 3ans plus tard longhorn reignera en maitre sur le marché de l'OS.

Dans ces conditions si vous étiez MS pourquoi amélioriez vous windows ??

----------

## dapsaille

Bah de toute facon j'ai deja negocie avec targa (le fabriquant de mon portable) 

et ils sont prets a me vendre le prochain portable sans windows et avec une ristourne (en discussion le tarif) mais l'effort est louabel et quoi qu'il en sois je n'acheterais plus que des confis (portables les autres je les monte moi meme) sans windows c'est sur ...

 Enfin bon .. quelqu'un est il au courant d'une autre possible amelioration dans longhorn autre que le FS (qui je le rapelle n'est plus d'actualite) ou la GUI en 3D (qui est inutile au niveau os) ??

----------

## didier30

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, je ne m'exprimerai par sur TCPA/Palladium, sinon ça va mal se finir... 

 

mais si on dit rien ça finira mal pour nous pauvre petit linuxien 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut pas oublier que le seul concurant de microsoft c'est ... microsoft ! le concurant de winXP c'est win2000... le concurant de longhorn sera winXP. Linux on en parle meme pas sur le marché. Longhorn peut etre aussi mauvais ou aussi bien que vous voulez de toutes facons quand il sera sorti tout les ordi seront vendu avec lui et donc 3ans plus tard longhorn reignera en maitre sur le marché de l'OS. 
> 
> Dans ces conditions si vous étiez MS pourquoi amélioriez vous windows ??

 

et oui s'il est parfait plus personne ne voudra en acheter un autre donc ce serait tuer la poule aux d'or (je ne faisait pas du tout référence aux oeufs de tonton bill bande de petit vicieux)  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Salut à tous,

Tout d'abord, malgré le [MEGA TROLL] cité en objet, il s'est dit des choses intéressantes (alors que je croyais que le topic allait se barrer en sucette - trop de trolls tuent les trolls, surtout après ceux de l'installateur graphique et de KDE 3.4). Je vais donc apporter mon grain de sel (et mon quota de troll ?) :

- pour moi, le meilleur Windows est le NT4, sorti en 1995 : plus rapide et plus fiable qu'un *nux de la même époque en mode graphique (en 1995, je me battais avec une Slackware packagée "Kheops Linux). Seul bémol, pas d'USB... W2K n'est qu'un NT4 recarrossé et XP un w2k alourdi...

- l'instabilité de Windows pour les versions Pro (NT4, W2K et XP Pro) est, à mon avis, due à la négligence des utilisateurs qui installent tout et n'importe quoi. Pour peu que l'on fasse attention, le système est relativement stable. Les écrans bleus que j'ai pu avoir étaient dus soit à du matériel défectueux, soit à des programmes attaquant directement le matériel et ça, les Windows Pro, ils n'aiment pas.

- les Windows Pro ne sont pas si pourris que ça car ils fonctionnent "à peu près" sur tous les systèmes... Pour les grosses entreprises avec un parc hétéroclite (et des ristournes sur les licences, des admin certifiés Microsoft et des DSI gavés de 01 Informatique), Windows ne coûte pas forcément plus cher puisque les machines sont préinstallées d'origine et remastérisées en cas de problèmes. Et un admin un peu light arrivera toujours, moyennant un numéro de claquettes à dépatouiller l'utilisateur.

- Windows s'impose car Microsoft impose ses standards. Pour la petite histoire, je travaille chez FT et il y a pleins de choses pour lesquelles je suis obligé de passer par Windows, à savoir Active directory, Microsoft Exchange, les applis du SI ne fonctionnant côté client que sous IE... Je pense que c'est pareil pour d'autres grosses entreprises... Nota : comme je maîtrise mon Windows (et que les masters de FT sont bien fichus par rapport à ceux que j'ai pu voir ailleurs), je ne suis pas trop embêté. Mais pour l'aspect purement production, j'aime bien switcher sur ma partoche Gentoo dans laquelle Konqueror, Lynx et Quanta sont mes amis... sans oublier la console !

- Personnellement, avoir un système fonctionnant à peu près ne m'intéresse pas. Ce que je souhaite, c'est tirer le maximum de ma machine sans avoir à l'upgrader : j'ai trois (bientôt quatre) bouches à nourrir, moi ! Sans compter que je n'aime pas que l'on me pousse à la consommation. En plus, je n'aime pas être bêtement dans le troupeau. Donc, exit SVM, PC Expert et Microsoft, bonjour google/linux et merci Gentoo !!!

- XP n'offre aucun avantage par rapport à W2K, je ne connais pas Longhorn mais je doute qu'il soit révolutionnaire, hormis côté packaging... En tous cas, grâce à XP, j'ai pu placer quelques Arch Linux chez des amis (ben oui, Gentoo c'est trop pointu pour des "users" et je n'aime pas Ubuntu, trop deb et pas assez propre)...

Tout ceci pour dire que je me contrefous de Longhorn. Je ne l'installerai jamais. J'utilise Gentoo (et de temps en temps Arch), j'ai complètement la main sur mes système qui sont adaptés à mes machines et ce, pour pas un rouble... En plus, ces systèmes sont fiables, rapides, hautement configurables et vivre avec permet d'apprendre beaucoup de choses, témoin ce forum... En plus, quand on compare le saut qualitatif entre Windows et Linux depuis 10 ans, il n'y a pas photo... Linux s'est imposé au niveau des serveurs. Gageons qu'il soit en voie de le faire au niveau des desktops d'ici 5 ans... Continuons donc à apporter notre modeste contribution pour cela (aide, "évangélisation", ...)

Voilà  :Smile: 

P.S. : contrairement à ce qui a été dit, Windows n'a rien apporté en facilité d'utilisation : le Mac existe depuis 1984, GEM et AmigaOS étaient de très bon systèmes (mutli-tâches pour le dernier) et OS/2 d'IBM techniquement très bon (il a d'ailleurs servi de base à Windows NT)...

----------

## arlequin

 *didier30 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Par contre, je ne m'exprimerai par sur TCPA/Palladium, sinon ça va mal se finir...  
> 
> mais si on dit rien ça finira mal pour nous pauvre petit linuxien

 

D'accord là-dessus, mais chui incapable de rester zen dans une discution sur TCPA/Palladium, c'est tellement de la connerie ce truc... ça me dépasse

----------

## didier30

mais quand sur une bécanne avec une install toute neuve vierge de tout programme agressif et que tu installes un jeux (microsoft qui plus est) et un joystick (microsoft encore) et que ça plante avoue qu'il y a de quoi raler

non sérieusement le matos (hardware) microsoft ne m'a jamais déçu et est de très bonne qualité contrairement à leur software qui les uns après les autres plante

Mais bonne nouvelle pour les utilisateurs de windaube il n'y aura plus aucun écran bleu (de la mort) 

En effet il ont préféré le rouge  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Pour ce qui est de la stabilité de win XP, je dirais que si on considère seulement l'uptime, ça se tient, en revanche au bout de 4 jours ça tourne pas comme si tu venais de claquer un reboot. sous gentoo (une propre sous un hardware pas foireux on est d'accord), jamais vu ce problème.

Sinon, sachant qu'IBM fait la gueule à Crosoft et supporte le dev linux, et que quelques constructeurs se sont lancé (j'ai plus le noms en tête) dans l'aventure vendre un pc sans windows, moi je vois une lueur d'espoir.

De plus proportionnellement, je pense que le nombre d'user linux à augmenté (supposition inside mais j'y crois).

Par contre, là ou crosoft à tout juste (marketingment parlant) c'est que la guerre pour séduire l'user lambda se joue sur le candy et l'ergonomie. Donc qui sait quand je vois le nouveau kde, e17 qui pointe son nez... je me dis qu'y à de quoi séduire du monde. Ce qu'il faudrait en fait ce sont des distros "simples" et differentiées au niveau du DM proposé (un peu comme le fork ubuntu kubuntu).

----------

## didier30

il y a un autre souci : les jeux

c'est encore le seul domaine ou linux est en reste : il n'attire pas les éditeurs de jeux même si certains tentent l'aventure : unreal, doom3 et les autres parce que franchement monsieur patate ça va 5 min  :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Par contre, là ou crosoft à tout juste (marketingment parlant) c'est que la guerre pour séduire l'user lambda se joue sur le candy et l'ergonomie.

 Oui, quelque chose de nouveau DOIT avoir un aspect différent (robots ménager, voitures etc.) pour qu'il soit réellement ressenti comme nouveau.

Mais crosoft n'utilise pas seulement ce moyen pour garder la main sur les "utilisateurs finaux" (et pas forcéments finauds   :Wink:  ). Fort de son quasi-monopole (et de sa puissance financière qui lui permet d'acheter ses détracteurs), il étouffe les "marchés" qui lui paraissent novateurs (donc source de profits rapides) :  il impose ses normes mais sans donner aux autres le moyens de les suivre. C'est ce qui a été fait avec IE/ActiveX par exemple : certains sites sont exploitables uniquement sous winwin et parfois même impérativement avec IE (par exemple dans http://www.fnacmusic.com/, je ne parviens pas à écouter les extraits sous Linux (peut-être y-a-t-il une astuce ???) mais ce n'est pas le seul site).

Et maintenant, ce sont les formats multimedia et leurs DRM (je ne m'étendrais pas la dessus  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) : les wma et wmv "protégés". Les "Majors" cherchent une solutions pour protéger leurs produits et ils se tourneront vers celui qui a le plus de déboucher en terme de potentiel de clients, microsoft : il propose un système de protection compatible avec 99% du marché, transparent pour l'utilisateur et fonctionnant avec la plupart des matériels (lecteurs MP3/WMA) etc.

Pour moi la force de crosoft se trouve là : son omniprésence lui permet d'imposer SES "règles" aux constructeurs (directx), aux "ouebmestres" (activex), aux fournisseurs de contenus (wma/wmv). Du coup, il devient indispensable aux utilisateurs et s'impose de fait aux développements/innovations futurs etc.

Enfin, tout ça pour dire qu'amha, microsoft a encore de beaux jours devant lui ...

----------

## cylgalad

@lmarcini: NT ("New Technology" donc si vous démarrez un w2k, il y a deux fois "technologie"  :Laughing: ) n'est pas basé sur OS/2 mais sur VMS (M$ a débauché les principaux développeurs de VMS pour NT), ce que M$ a volé d'OS/2 c'est "Presentation Manager" (l'interface graphique).

Sinon, moi non plus je ne m'emmerderai pas avec longhorn (longue corne ? hmm un bon nom à la con).

----------

## Dais

euh le N de NT c'est pas pour Network ?

----------

## lmarcini

Non, N=NEW. Sinon pour Cylgalad : OS2 <=1.3 était mi-IBM, mi-M$ et OS/2 >=2.1 était pur IBM : c'est à ce moment que M$ a développé son NT. C'est le souvenir que j'ai de la chose, en tout cas !

----------

## kwenspc

ce qui est sûr c'est que NT a été complètement fondu par les anciens dev de VMS, et je ne crois pas qu'il ya ai quelquonque liaison avec OS/2 si ce n'est l'interface.

mais bon c'est bien gentil tout ça mais à force de troller on va "discuter" plus de M$ et de ses OS que de linux là  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dais

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> sachant qu'IBM fait la gueule à Crosoft

 

Pas pour le domaine des consoles en tout cas, si je me rappelle bien c'est IBM qui fournira le CPU de la xbox 360.

----------

## bobbix

 *Dais wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   sachant qu'IBM fait la gueule à Crosoft 
> 
> Pas pour le domaine des consoles en tout cas, si je me rappelle bien c'est IBM qui fournira le CPU de la xbox 360.

 

C'est vrai. Mais ceci concerne la marché des Processeurs. Pour tout ce qui est software, IBM investit énormément sur Linux.

Bobbix

----------

## Piaf

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ce qui est sûr c'est que NT a été complètement fondu par les anciens dev de VMS, et je ne crois pas qu'il ya ai quelquonque liaison avec OS/2 si ce n'est l'interface.

 

```
V + 1 => W

M + 1 => N

S + 1 => T 

VMS => WNT

```

C'est la même astuce que HAL dans "2001, l'odyssée de l'espace"

----------

## dapsaille

Blah enfin bon bien ce que je pensais pas de nouveaute niveau administration à 

proprement parler de de nouveau fs de la mort qui tue .. que tu "recarossage" 

comme les robots mixers comme dit plus haut ...

   Et bien ce mega troll ce seras trolle tout seul ma foi ... :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

j'avais jamais fait le rapprochement, je connaissais le truc pour HAL/IBM mais celui là  :Shocked: 

voilà qui fera sans doute très chic dans les soirées mondaines  :Laughing:   (ayé, tout content d'avoir appris un truc le kwenspc...)

----------

## Piaf

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> voilà qui fera sans doute très chic dans les soirées mondaines   (ayé, tout content d'avoir appris un truc le kwenspc...)

 

ou sur un forum... :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Piaf wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   voilà qui fera sans doute très chic dans les soirées mondaines   (ayé, tout content d'avoir appris un truc le kwenspc...) 
> 
> ou sur un forum...

 

bien vu  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Pour sur , pour jouer le geek ca le fait .. mais bon ....

 Honnetement je rentre de ma 2eme journee de formation tsgri et on as deja passe une apres midi a attendre les acces ad sur nos pcs .. alors je commence à avoir de l'urticaire et au fin fond de mon cerveau une question me taraude = aurais je assez de "zenattitude" (tm) pour continuer dans l'informatique avec des clients aussi cons que ca .... 

(ca fait 12 ans que je suis dans le schmilblik a titre prive et au moins 7 a titre pro et j'en ais 24 =quel age as le capitaine ??)

----------

## Ey

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. : contrairement à ce qui a été dit, Windows n'a rien apporté en facilité d'utilisation : le Mac existe depuis 1984, GEM et AmigaOS étaient de très bon systèmes (mutli-tâches pour le dernier) et OS/2 d'IBM techniquement très bon (il a d'ailleurs servi de base à Windows NT)...

 

En fait c'est ms qui a développé OS/2 pour IBM. Et si IBM fait la gueule à microssoft et supporte à fond linux, c'est parce que microssoft l'a entubé sur OS/2.

----------

## didier30

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   En fait c'est ms qui a développé OS/2 pour IBM. Et si IBM fait la gueule à microssoft et supporte à fond linux, c'est parce que microssoft l'a entubé sur OS/2.

 

on va pas s'en plaindre qu'ibm aide linux  :Cool:  mais pour l'entubage on trouve toujours son maître

voila la preuve

http://didier.fabert.free.fr/images/y_a_toujours_pire.png

----------

## arlequin

 *Ey wrote:*   

> En fait c'est ms qui a développé OS/2 pour IBM. Et si IBM fait la gueule à microssoft et supporte à fond linux, c'est parce que microssoft l'a entubé sur OS/2.

 

Heu, pour IBM, je crois qu'ils sont aussi assez fort niveau entubage. Ils ont quand même réussi à vendre leur prod. de disque dur au moment où les séries étaient bien foireuses (merci Hitachi). Et plus récemment, ils ont revendu leur division portable (Thinkpad) au chinois, en omettant de dire que cette branche de leur activité se pétait la gueule (niveau chiffre d'affaire) depuis 3 ans...

Finalement, ils ont appris quelques trucs en bossant avec Microsoft  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

attention : ce n'ets pas QUE les portables qu'ils ont vendus, mais toute la production de machines types PC! des portables aux stations de travail...et t'inquiète pas que Lenovo (la boite chinoise qui a acheté ça) a fait tout de même une bonne affaire, parce que qui dit rachat dit aussi beaucoup de transfert technologique

sinon sympa le lien arlequin   :Wink: 

----------

## Ey

 *arlequin wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*   En fait c'est ms qui a développé OS/2 pour IBM. Et si IBM fait la gueule à microssoft et supporte à fond linux, c'est parce que microssoft l'a entubé sur OS/2. 
> 
> Heu, pour IBM, je crois qu'ils sont aussi assez fort niveau entubage. Ils ont quand même réussi à vendre leur prod. de disque dur au moment où les séries étaient bien foireuses (merci Hitachi). Et plus récemment, ils ont revendu leur division portable (Thinkpad) au chinois, en omettant de dire que cette branche de leur activité se pétait la gueule (niveau chiffre d'affaire) depuis 3 ans...
> 
> Finalement, ils ont appris quelques trucs en bossant avec Microsoft 

 

En fait IBM s'est réorienté vers le service. Donc ils ont liquidé pas mal de leurs activitées liées au matos. Et le logiciel libre rentre bien dans cettte orientation parce que le logiciel libre c'est cool y a plein de support à assurer derrière.

----------

## cylgalad

En fait IBM ne vaut pas mieux que M$, ils délocalisent à donf et n'oubliez jamais que IBM a aidé les nazis à "compter" les juifs (c'est IBM qui a fourni le système de numérotation pour les "fameux" tatouages...).

----------

## x4n4x

Le tampon GodWin dans la main a l'affut  :Smile: 

Moi je dis mouarf...... et Mif aussi ca pu le troll :p

----------

## kwenspc

certes c'est un épisode qu'il ne faut pas oublié mais l'ibm de l'époque n'a plus rien à voir avec l'ibm de maintenant qui est un groupe enôrme!

c'est le groupe qui emete le plus de brevet au monde, que ça soit en science pratique ou fondamentale.

Après pour ce qui est du logiciel libre, une partie d'ibm joue cette carte parce que c'est l'avenir et une autre partie essais de jouer avec les brevets logiciels et de faire valoir leur "droits" là dessus.

Je pense que ça va se tasser, le côte "logiciel libre" explose quand même chez ibm et il faut voir le nombre de gros projets qu'ils supportent.

Mais bon, il suffirati d'un changement de directeur pour qu'ibm devienne pire que M$...et croyez moi ils en ont encore plus les moyens.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> (la ca vas froler la censure alors je m'autocensure) 
> ...

 

Bon, moi je viens pas troller en famille, et j'arrive tard, mais si on pouvait laisser les pitits et sympathiques gorets en dehors de tout çà, merci...  :Smile: 

Ceci était un message d'un représentant officiel du Comité de réhabilitation du Goret.

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> (la ca vas froler la censure alors je m'autocensure) 
> ...

 

 OUpsss  :Embarassed:   Pardon El_Goretto .... heuu vaches à lait a la place de gorets ca te vas ?  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  OUpsss   Pardon El_Goretto .... heuu vaches à lait a la place de gorets ca te vas ? 

 

Moi oui... mais si ya un membre du Comité de réhabilitation des bovins, t'es mal  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> En fait IBM ne vaut pas mieux que M$, ils délocalisent à donf et n'oubliez jamais que IBM a aidé les nazis à "compter" les juifs (c'est IBM qui a fourni le système de numérotation pour les "fameux" tatouages...).

 

Tout à fait d'accord. De plus, il y a 20 ans, IBM était le Goliath qu'est M$ maintenant... C'était IBM versus everybody... Personnellement, je taxerai IBM d'opportuniste concernant les logiciels libres car ils essaient par tous les moyens de se refaire par rapport à M$... Sinon, par raport à M$, il faut reconnaître qu'IBM a eu (et a encore) une capacité d'innovation plus importante : c'est moins marketing et plus techno.

----------

## dapsaille

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   En fait IBM ne vaut pas mieux que M$, ils délocalisent à donf et n'oubliez jamais que IBM a aidé les nazis à "compter" les juifs (c'est IBM qui a fourni le système de numérotation pour les "fameux" tatouages...). 
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord. De plus, il y a 20 ans, IBM était le Goliath qu'est M$ maintenant... C'était IBM versus everybody... Personnellement, je taxerai IBM d'opportuniste concernant les logiciels libres car ils essaient par tous les moyens de se refaire par rapport à M$... Sinon, par raport à M$, il faut reconnaître qu'IBM a eu (et a encore) une capacité d'innovation plus importante : c'est moins marketing et plus techno.

 

 Je suis d'accord aussi avec cette analyse mais le fait n'est pas de savoir qui est plus tekno que commercial mais plutot de savoir lequel peut sortir un produit abouti reflétant réellement les monstres que sont ces sociétés .. sur un plan technique jusqu'ici je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de rencontrer "le produit qui fait que" .. ceci dit les os/2 je n'ais pas touché mais j'imagine que si l'on en entend encore moins parler que du workbench c'est qu'il ne méritait pas un titre de "perle" ^^

----------

## bobbix

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *lmarcini wrote:*    *cylgalad wrote:*   En fait IBM ne vaut pas mieux que M$, ils délocalisent à donf et n'oubliez jamais que IBM a aidé les nazis à "compter" les juifs (c'est IBM qui a fourni le système de numérotation pour les "fameux" tatouages...). 
> 
> Tout à fait d'accord. De plus, il y a 20 ans, IBM était le Goliath qu'est M$ maintenant... C'était IBM versus everybody... Personnellement, je taxerai IBM d'opportuniste concernant les logiciels libres car ils essaient par tous les moyens de se refaire par rapport à M$... Sinon, par raport à M$, il faut reconnaître qu'IBM a eu (et a encore) une capacité d'innovation plus importante : c'est moins marketing et plus techno. 
> 
>  Je suis d'accord aussi avec cette analyse mais le fait n'est pas de savoir qui est plus tekno que commercial mais plutot de savoir lequel peut sortir un produit abouti reflétant réellement les monstres que sont ces sociétés .. sur un plan technique jusqu'ici je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de rencontrer "le produit qui fait que" .. ceci dit les os/2 je n'ais pas touché mais j'imagine que si l'on en entend encore moins parler que du workbench c'est qu'il ne méritait pas un titre de "perle" ^^

 

Je n'ai jamais vraiment travaillé avec IBM. Mais les échos que j'en ai me laissent penser qu'ils offrent des solutions totalement adaptées aux besoins des entreprises. Ils ont une très grosse réputation quant à leur qualité de services. Je suis partisant du libre, mais pas n'importe comment. Je privilégie l'efficacité à la beauté du geste. Parfois (de plus en plus souvent), le libre permet de faire les deux, mais dans certains domaines, il est encore en dessous, ce qui ne me permet pas de conseiller autre chose qu'une solution propriétaire (pour les bases de données par exemple, ou encore les solutions LDAP). Donc voilà, avoir des produits totalement adaptés aux besoins, je pense qu'on peut quand même appelé ça : "le produit qui fait que ..."

Bobbix

----------

## lmarcini

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> ceci dit les os/2 je n'ais pas touché mais j'imagine que si l'on en entend encore moins parler que du workbench c'est qu'il ne méritait pas un titre de "perle" ^^

 

Pour info, beaucoup d'entreprises avaient à une époque, OS/2 installé sur leurs serveurs LAN. OS/2 avait une part non négligeable du marché et s'est fait par la suite taillé des croupières par Windows NT ... Le couple Workbench/AmigaOS, malgré toutes ses qualités, n'a jamais pû réellement entrer dans le cadre professionnel, sauf dans des domaines très particuliers (ex : vidéo)... Et encore, c'étaient des Amigas très haut de gamme...

----------

## lmarcini

 *bobbix wrote:*   

> Mais les échos que j'en ai me laissent penser qu'ils offrent des solutions totalement adaptées aux besoins des entreprises. Ils ont une très grosse réputation quant à leur qualité de services. 

 

C'est en tout cas ce que laissent entendre leurs campagnes de pub... C'est un virage à 180° par rapport à l'image du Big Blue des années 80, auquel on adressait les mêmes griefs qu'à M$ aujourd'hui...

----------

## zdra

Pffff, windows c'est de la merde, la preuve:

Essayez de compiler un programme SDL sous windows, vous verez que windows et la programmation ça fait 3. J'ai qd meme réussi a faire marcher Subversion+scons+mingw32, mais apres pour installer les libs SDL et linker avec c'est l'horreur. Déjà leur truc de PATH c'est vraiment chiant comme tout, leur console est inutilisable et apres 5minutes on se perd completement dans les fenetre sans les bureau virtuel.

----------

## didier30

 *Quote:*   

>  et apres 5minutes on se perd completement dans les fenetre sans les bureau virtuel.

 

je crois qu'il existe un patch pour ça fait par windaube lui-même, et gratuitement (déjà quand c'est payant ça marche pas terrible alors en plus si c'est gratuit .... :Wink:  )

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *didier30 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    et apres 5minutes on se perd completement dans les fenetre sans les bureau virtuel. 
> 
> je crois qu'il existe un patch pour ça fait par windaube lui-même, et gratuitement (déjà quand c'est payant ça marche pas terrible alors en plus si c'est gratuit .... )

 

Les bureaux virtuels gèrent ils tous les "Blues Screens" ???

Parce que un Windows sans écran bleu n'est plus un Windows  :Confused:  (D'après Micro$oft... On pourra choisir de les mettre roses sous longhorn pour pas qu'ils aient les femmes sur le dos  :Laughing:   )

Et ne dit pas que Widows plente... Si tu laisses le système sur le bureau, y a moyen de tenir pas mal de temps  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## didier30

rose ? j'aurais dit que c'est un coup publicitaire pour attirer les homos

alors qu'avec linux c'est comme avec coluche président :

j'invites tout le monde le petits, les gros, les homos, les p..tes etc .....

----------

## digimag

 *didier30 wrote:*   

> rose ? j'aurais dit que c'est un coup publicitaire pour attirer les homos
> 
> alors qu'avec linux c'est comme avec coluche président :
> 
> j'invites tout le monde le petits, les gros, les homos, les p..tes etc .....

   :Laughing: 

Quelqu'un a entendu parler d'un mec qui a commandé des centaines de Service Pack 2 for Windows XP?  :Laughing: 

----------

## didier30

comme ça il augmente ses chances qu'il y en ai un qui marche  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Pou reprendre le non fil du topic (d'utopie ?? ) concernant IBM vs $SOFT je pense que les campagnes de pubs actuelles d'ibm ne sont que des clones du marketing microsoft .. mais je ne vois pas de solution .. 

( a part pour les tres gros ce qui ne represente pas pour le moment ma clientele ni mes besoins)

 Mais bon hormis ca je confirme que Longhorn est bien un xp :p je tourne (enfin je me forces) dessus depuis l'installation et tout marche , daemontools , nero , mes drivers audio/video/lan/chipset (sisi le via sp tourne aussi ^^)...

 Enfin voila .. je vais peut etre fermer le topic (si c'est faisable) car on derive vers d'autres sujets que la longue corne (petite queue ??)  :Cool: 

----------

## arlequin

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Enfin voila .. je vais peut etre fermer le topic (si c'est faisable) car on derive vers d'autres sujets que la longue corne (petite queue ??) 

 

Bah, c'est sympa quand même de pouvoir partager ses idées, sans qu'on se foute sur la gueule...

----------

## dapsaille

Ha ca c'est sur mais je voulais juste éviter le syndrome du partage en vrille absolu :p ceci dit si les modos sont ok et pensent que ca ne deborde pas pourquoi ne pas le laisser en place .. 

meme si j'attend presque avec espoir des infos techniques sur longhorn 

(un troll c'est glisse dans cette phrase sauras tu le retrouver  :Cool:  )

----------

## Delvin

niveau stabilté, windows 98, il suffisait de demarrer le pc, ne toucher a rien et au bout de 53 jours, reboot...

je crois qu'il generait des erreurs expres pour redemarrer...

niveau fiabilité je trouve ca enorme

winxp quant à lui est le seul OS que j'ai vu se suicider, je l'ai laissais tourner pas mal de temps tout seul, avec 2/3 progs utiles, je l'eteint pour dormir et le lendemain au boot, impossible de demarrer... ca m'a gavé, j'ai posé une gentoo ^^

----------

## pounard

<méchant troll>

Je veux pas paraitre médisant, mais dire qu'XP est stable (si si certains l'ont dit) c'est vrai, si on a un coup de chance, un pauvre matériel qu'il aime pas et pouf, tu peux dire adieu a ta stabilité (mal supporter une troudufux banshee, qui éxiste depuis un grand nombre d'années, et qui marchait vraiment impec avec 95/98/2000, c'est trop la honte!)

Et pour ce qui est des test de longhorn, j'ai eu un soucis avec mon graveur, donc adieu la beta pour moi, mais de ce que j'ai lu a droite a gauche, un explorer.exe qui prends 150 mos en ram au boot, sans rien faire, c'est trop la honte, avoir une belle interface graphique intuitive ok, mais ca, mac os, amiga os, beos, tout ce que vous voulez l'ont fait avant, et le continuent mieux que windows, et au moins, cette interface sur ces os n'est pas en "tout intégré", ce qui provoque des risques de bugs étranges zé inutiles, et ce qui évite a l'os de prendre 300 mos de ram au boot...

Un bon freebsd, install de base, a pas le coté intuitif, certes, mais il prends 10 mos en ram avec X, pas 300, allez mettons 25 avec kde a tout casser, et au moins, ca plante pas, ca marche, et en plus, l'install est plus rapide, et même presque plus intuitive que windows! (le seul passage douloureux pour qqun de novice étant le partitionnement des disques) alors bon, Windows Longhorn, moi, il me fait peur, parce que si M$ arrive a vendre ca, on est bien dans la merde en tant qu'informaticiens, on va en bouffer partout dans toutes les boites, on va en plus devoir hotliner toute la famille, les amis, les amis des amis, bref, on dans une sacré merde a cause de connards commerciaux qui savent meme pas payer assez cher les gens qui concoient leurs OS.

Moi je dis, windows, qu'elle qu'en soit la version, c'est trop la honte, trop la honte que sur une gentoo avec wine farcray soit plus fluide, la honte que tout soit intégré, la honte qu'ils repompent a droite a gauche, la honte que leurs machines de démo plantent, la honte qu'ils osent sortir des versions beta qui prennent 300mo de ram au boot, la honte que ce soit en vente forcée, la honte que les magasins d'infos se retrouvent a faire des fellat*** aux commerciaux microsoft pour avoir les licenses moins cher ou en masse, la honte qu'IE respecte aucun standard (vu qu'on ne peux absolument pas le dissocier de l'os) et trop la honte, mais alors trop la honte, de faire payer aussi chères leurs licenses pour les pauvres admins sys sans le sou...

</méchant troll>

voilà, ca fait du bien :}

<EDIT>

comme on me le précise sur irc: "pitoyable.. un troll consensuel sur un site de l33t..."

j'suis assez d'accord, et ca me fait bcp rire :}

(<re troll>et je pense que les mecs chez microsoft doivent faire preuve de bcp d'autodérision eux aussi</re troll>

</EDIT>

----------

## Adrien

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> winxp quant à lui est le seul OS que j'ai vu se suicider, je l'ai laissais tourner pas mal de temps tout seul, avec 2/3 progs utiles, je l'eteint pour dormir et le lendemain au boot, impossible de demarrer... ca m'a gavé, j'ai posé une gentoo ^^

 

Ca, je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où ça a pu m'arriver.... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Enfin c'est de l'histoire ancienne  :Very Happy:  Longue vie à gentoo!!! :Wink: 

----------

## GuillaumeB

À l'insa on à eu la chance de rencontrer le PDF de microsoft France (Aulnet) lors d'une table ronde (qui suivait malheureusement la signature d'un contrat entre l'école et MS). Le theme était : L'informatique, une industrie citoyenne.

Le but était de presenter Microsoft comme la boite qui fait de l'insertion social en proposant un OS qui permet à tous de faire de l'informatique.

La chose marrant, c'est que le seul éléve invité, étudiant au departement informatique, était un pro LL et s'es pointé avec un tishort Debian.

Ha un moment, l'éleve en question à demander ce que LongHorn allait lui apporter d'un point de vu accessibilité (Il est aveugle totalement et utilise Debian au moyen d'une tablette braille). Aulnet à repondu sans sourciller : "LongHorn apportera un vrai changement d'un point de vu accessibilité... par exemple nous avons crée des menu 3D qui...". À cela il lui à été repondu : "Des menu 3D ? J'ai déjà du mal à imaginer un menu 2D, et vous me parler de menu 3D."

Bref, c'est pas mal.

J'ai eu la chance de discuté avec Aulnet en tete à tete (il fuillait les extremiste du club GPL, je suis arrivé en lui disant "Monsieur Aulnet, je pense que nous avons tout interet à vivre en colaboration entre le LL et vous, ce qui l'a mit en confiance  :Smile: )"

Je lui ai demander ce qu'il adviendrais des format ouvert, il m'a repondu que le format de word était documenté depuis peu (si quelqu'un en à entendu parler, je cherche encore). Je lui ai demandé pour IE et le W3C. Il m'a repondu que le IE de longhorn serait totalement compatible avec le W3C (quel version, incapable de repondre). Je lui ai parler de l'accessibilité, il m'a rebalancer sur son commercial qui m'a expliquer qu'il ne peuvent pas integrer de software pour l'accessibilité dans windows sous peine de se prendre un proces comme celui de mediaplayer par des boite concurente vendant ce genre de soft.

S'est ai suivit une magnifique presentation d'un visualisateur d'image en 3D avec transparence et tout le bordel (le genre de techno déjà dispo dans les CVS de Enlightment non ?) et lui de repondre "Hehe, c'est ça la vrai technologie".

Bref, je crois que Longhorn sera beau (après faut aimer, j'ai pas aimer le mode playmobil de XP), sera accessible (au gens ayant une bonne vision, plus une bonne vision dans l'espace, plus un bon maniement de la souris pour arriver à gerer la profondeur sur les menu 3D). On vera bien.

Ma vision des chose c'est que Longhorn va arriver avec une interface equalant celle de mac OS X (la 10.0 hein ;o), mais 10 ans plus tard. On vera si il suivent au moins pour les fonctionalitées (la vrais, pas celle qui ne sont pas des bug).

En esperant avoir été constructif, je tient à ajouter que Windows XP peux être stable à condition de se limiter au strict minimum dans les installation, d'avoir du materiel non exotique et de ne pas trop en demander en même temps.

Je finirais sur un truc qui m'avais faire rire dans 98 Pour ajouter une pointe d'humour :

"Désolé, il y a trop peu de memoire pour lancer votre application". Suivit par un bouton OK et un bouton help. Le boutton help lancait sans probleme l'aide de windows. L'application en question était notpad.

----------

## GuillaumeB

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> winxp quant à lui est le seul OS que j'ai vu se suicider, je l'ai laissais tourner pas mal de temps tout seul, avec 2/3 progs utiles, je l'eteint pour dormir et le lendemain au boot, impossible de demarrer... ca m'a gavé, j'ai posé une gentoo ^^

 

Cela me l'a aussi fait avec ma Gentoo. Chaques fois que je reviens de vacances j'ai mes modules qui on tous sautés et je doit refaire un coup de make modules && make modules_install. Je n'ai jamais sû pourquoi, mais en même temps j'ai la poisse (Vous conaissez l'histoire d type qui claque 3 ecrans dans la meme soirée ?)

En parlant de windows qui massacre des partition. En 3 ans maitenant que je suis sous Gentoo, je n'ai reinstaller qu'une fois. Le jour ou aprés avoir passé ma gentoo sur le disque maitre (et mit windows sur le disque esclave), j'ai tenter de redemarrer windows. Il à commencer à écrire n'importe quoi sur le disque maitre et m'a laminer toutes les partitions.

----------

## zdra

 *GuillaumeB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Désolé, il y a trop peu de memoire pour lancer votre application". Suivit par un bouton OK et un bouton help. Le boutton help lancait sans probleme l'aide de windows. L'application en question était notpad.

 

Ton txt était trop long, tu l'ouvre avec wordpad et ça marche... de l'humour Windowsien, on me dit que les linuxiens peuvent pas comprendre...

 *GuillaumeB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En parlant de windows qui massacre des partition. En 3 ans maitenant que je suis sous Gentoo, je n'ai reinstaller qu'une fois. Le jour ou aprés avoir passé ma gentoo sur le disque maitre (et mit windows sur le disque esclave), j'ai tenter de redemarrer windows. Il à commencer à écrire n'importe quoi sur le disque maitre et m'a laminer toutes les partitions.

 

Windows ailleur que la 1er partition du disque primary master ??? tu es fou ??

----------

## Enlight

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows ailleur que la 1er partition du disque primary master ??? tu es fou ??

 

et le map de grub????

----------

